# Planetside 2 startet nicht



## Castelvetrano84 (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hatte Planetside 2 beta und konnte problemlos spielen. Nun gibt es das spiel ja gratis, also hab ich mir das spiel runtergeladen installiert und angeklickt. Es startet auf, das logo kommt dann bricht es ab und steht ein fehler mit planetside2.exe oder so. Ich denke es werden die wenigsten das gleiche problem haben da es erst seit ein paar stunden gibt aber evt kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen


----------



## sakiyo (21. November 2012)

Gleiches Problem hier ... Der Launcher lädt und lädt und verschwindet dann einfach. Einmal war dort ein roter button mit retry/ noch einmal zu sehen und einmal eine fehlermeldung, dass irgendetwas angepasst werden muss - irgendwas mit prs.


----------



## Mare232 (21. November 2012)

*#LÖSUNG#*

ihr könnt das spiel auch über Steam downloaden, einfach runterladen 

Wenn ihr nicht wisst was Steam ist: = Welcome to Steam

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 
Mfg Mare


----------



## sakiyo (21. November 2012)

ich bin schlauer geworden, ladet es nicht über steam runter, sondern wartet einfach ein paar stunden/tage. es gibt momentan probleme mit den servern und wir sind nicht alleine.


----------



## Cab91 (21. November 2012)

Habe das gleiche Problem hier.


----------



## sakiyo (21. November 2012)

wie gesagt, einfach warten. die werden einen gigantischen ansturm von leute haben


----------



## Cab91 (21. November 2012)

ach, ich fang es jetzt an über steam zu laden, wenns nicht läuft oder ich meinen schon erstellten accountnamen nicht nutzen kann, kann ich ja immernoch umsatteln. sind 7364,5 mb zu laden, freunde  (habs in 1h15min)


----------



## Hawkins (21. November 2012)

Hab das Game gerade auf Steam getestet. Einloggen ging problemlos mit meinem PS2 Beta Account, konnte auch US und EU Server auswählen. Leider hat das Game immernoch grauenhafte Performance bei mir. Egal ob alle Settings auf Low oder High, in großen Fights geht die FPS auf 30-40 runter und das ist mir für einen Shooter einfach zu wenig. Das Game scheint SEHR Cpu heavy zu sein. Mit meinem i7 930 kommt da keine Freude auf.


----------



## Cab91 (21. November 2012)

der normale launcher funktioniert übrigens jetzt


----------



## Castelvetrano84 (21. November 2012)

ich konnte es ja laden, das problem war das ich es nicht starten konnte nachdem ich auf spielen geklickt habe. Stand immer problem mit planetside2.exe problem. Glaube aber auch das es wegen dem ansturm war. beta ging ja. Auf welchem server seid ihr?


----------



## Argosax (22. November 2012)

ich hab noch immer ein problem bei kommt beim laden des spiels ein bluescreen, wenn ich dann auf desktop wechsle und dann wieder aufs spiel hör ich kurz nen ton von der startmelodie oda so und dann wieda bluescreen 
wenn ich über das icon in der taskleiste scrolle steht irgenwas von ---Planetside2 v.01212384349 *SHIPPING*--- hat das was zu bedeuten???


----------



## Hawkins (22. November 2012)

Planetside2 v.01212384349 *SHIPPING* das steht bei jedem da. Ist einfach der Name des Programms im Taskmanager.
Den "Bluescreen" hab ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Argosax (22. November 2012)

habs grad nochmal probiert wurde auf die offizielle seite verlinkt wo drinsteht 
mailfunction: we have problems, try later!! oda so >_>
und das mit dem bluescreen is glaub ich wegen meiem fernseher hab den tower mit der glotze verbunden


----------



## Argosax (25. November 2012)

funkt das spiel schon bei euch ???


----------



## Hawkins (26. November 2012)

Läuft bei mir wunderbar, spiel es laut Steam jetzt schon ca 40h.

Gelegentlich muss ich das Game mal restarten da es manchmal komische Grafikfehler bringt, aber ansonnsten hab ich keine Probleme. Ok die Performance in großen Fights könnt besser sein, da geht die FPS auf 30 runter, aber da ich nen Combat Medic spiele und mehr das Squad/Platoon supporte stört es mich weniger.


----------



## Argosax (26. November 2012)

ich hab noch immer ein problem laut steam hab ich das spiel schon 4h gespielt weil ichs immer wieder probiere 
kann es sein dass das was mit der graphik einstellung zu tun hat, bevor die beta zu ende ging hab ich die graphik glaub ich sogar auf hoch gestellt um es auszuprobieren und jz hab ich halt das problem 
kann ich die graphik einstellungen i-wie reseten??


----------



## TNTomate (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir Planetside 2 gedowenloadet und insterlirt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem wen ich auf spielen klicke kommt folgende meldung:
Die Anwendung konnte nicht richtig gestartet werden (0xc000001d) klicke auf Ok um die Anwendung zu schlisen.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## killer331148 (23. November 2013)

*bei mir auch nicht*

wenn ich das spiel starte steht im launcher nur spiel läuft bereits bitte um hilfe


----------



## kevinkh (14. April 2014)

Bei mir kommt immer das Gyazo - 0bb278aa49951d0bda456a56a668e135.png


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2014)

kevinkh schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt immer das Gyazo - 0bb278aa49951d0bda456a56a668e135.png


Nach jedem Update kommt das selbe bei mir jeweils auch.
Wenn ich das Game dann nochmals starte, funzt das Ding dann allerdings..


----------



## kevinkh (15. April 2014)

Bei mir kommt das jedesmal, auch wenn ichs schliesse und neustarte


----------



## kevinkh (15. April 2014)

Is hier n mitarbeiter von sony?Der müsste die lösung kennen


----------



## onlinespieler (30. April 2014)

Habe keine Probleme beim Spielen von PlantSide2  läuft Super auf spiele-neuheiten dort spiele ich auch noch andere Spiele
wie Drachenkrieger und S4 auch ein Shooter. Wo spielt ihr denn so, wenn ihr neues zum Spielen sucht?
Würde mich über einen Tip sehr freuen. Natürlich auch mit kostenloser Registrierung damit man erst einmal reinschnuppern kann.


----------

